# Monark Super Cruiser fender braces



## Terry66 (Apr 29, 2013)

I need a set of fender braces for a Super Cruiser. I need the front set but would go for both. I'd also be open to a set of cheap fenders if the braces are good. Here is the bike they are going on...






I also need a right Firestone branded pedal or a set. I'll try to get a pic of the left side tonight.

Thanks
Terry


----------



## Terry66 (May 1, 2013)

Anyone? I am making great progress on this bike, but I really need some braces/fenders. I may try to straighten what I have if I can't find them


----------

